# Einstein E Collars



## Cashmoney (Jan 30, 2014)

With all of the stuff going on with TT, I am concerned about replacing the batteries in my G2 Pro 500, so I have been looking at new collars. Came across this new Einstein collar, looks interesting but wondering how it would hold up and how consistent the stimulation is...anybody using one or have any experience with these collars??


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

update me please, What is going on with tri tronics???


----------



## Cashmoney (Jan 30, 2014)

No replacement batteries for G2 series and customer service issues.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Cashmoney, you wouldn't happen to be affiliated with Einstein E collars would you?


----------



## Cashmoney (Jan 30, 2014)

Not by a long shot. I can see why you would ask, but no I have no affiliation with any e collar company. Just looking for options after my 500 quits, which will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

I am using their 1/2 mile 2 dog collar & while the shape does look funny, it really does fit your hand pretty good. As far as I can tell, the stim has been consistent & with my nerve endings, I have to get it to about 10 before I can feel it. My male runs on 10-12 when training. I think the range is like 0-80. I like that is has a stim lock, boost button that can be configured, momentary, continuous, or pager, & each dog is preset to his working stim. One thing I didn't think I would use was the light, but when getting them out on short winter days it became one of my most used functions.

My charger died in the first 6 months, but they had one to me within a matter of days. I enjoyed being able to call company directly & visit with Greg or one of the others & if needed, walk through things over the phone. Hard to compare it to the Tri Tronics Pro models as I know they are real work horses.

I think Leerburg has a decent video review on youtube. I called Einstein directly and visited with Greg about the different models & my uses before I purchased.


----------



## Sporting1 (Jan 25, 2013)

II don't have one but a friend of mine does. She is very happy with it on her Doberman. I can't get past the shape of the transmitter.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

No dealer or other affiliations here. I am an obedience trainer and have fielded something like 15-18 Einstiens the past 12 mos with no issues at all. My clients like them and so do I. Haven't had to deal with service yet but so far so good. Good quality product (from look, feel and performance thus far) competitively priced and with features that address the downfalls of competitor's product.

The two dog models are really build to run two dogs simultaneously, which is really cool. Stim level lock and individually set for each dog. Light built into the receiver and controlled from the remote. Waterproof transmitter. 

There are so many features that it can be hard to remember them all. I use a limited amount and like I said, have been very successful with them so far.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

So I was at the hardware store and a couple of pet dog trainers were working with some dogs in the shopping center. I watched them for a few minutes to see if they were tossing treats, using choke collars or whatever and noticed these little yellow things in the palms of their hands. They had the Einstein collars.

I asked them if I could take a look and they showed them to me and how they worked. Pretty impressive. They look silly but are actually pretty ergonomic--this to someone who has never used anything but a TT since the collars had antennas on them. The two dog system easily will let you work two dogs without flipping a switch. The things are incredibly programmable. You can make the buttons do almost anything to suit the way you want to use it. nick/continuous, nick/higher nick, continuous/higher nick--pretty much whatever. It has vibrate and tone as well.

The transmitters even float and everything is pretty well water and shock resistant.

I asked about the range but they didn't have very much practical experience but the ones they used were for 1/2 mile but that they made them with 1+ mile ranges. 

And the collars had d-rings.

They are not very expensive. I might get one to play around with--in leopardskin, of course.
All in all they looked like very functional collars.


----------



## Captzig (Jun 14, 2013)

And they are made, or at least assembled, in the USA! The last ones I think... I looked at them, and I try to buy everything American that I can, but I couldn't get passed the shape either.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

You have to get one in your hand to understand how nice the hockey puck is. 

I signed up as a dealer since the last post and have about 50 in the field now. I have had two issues thus far, one with a collar I owned personally and one with a client collar. Both were replaced immediately FOC and a return label sent. 

Service has been great so far with any issues and ordering has been very easy. 

Not sure how many out of 100 we'll have issues with yet but I doubt it will be 4. The product is very well made.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Darrin do you understand what they mean by "blunt" stimulation compared to others stimulation??


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

The way I understood it Todd, the "bumps" in the continuous stim are slightly longer and less pronounced than other collars. As you know "continuous" is, in reality, pulsating stim.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

DarrinGreene said:


> The way I understood it Todd, the "bumps" in the continuous stim are slightly longer and less pronounced than other collars. As you know "continuous" is, in reality, pulsating stim.


Makes sence, have you tried it on yourself? Does it seem different that other collars? I'm one of those guys that tries the collar on my hand to see what it really feels like, have always had TT and bought a dogtra so wanted to see what the setting was on a dogtra compared to the 4 that i normally run my dogs on with the TT. Best I could come up with was a TT med4 nick was a dogtra 80% on the collar I had.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Todd Caswell said:


> Makes sence, have you tried it on yourself? Does it seem different that other collars? I'm one of those guys that tries the collar on my hand to see what it really feels like, have always had TT and bought a dogtra so wanted to see what the setting was on a dogtra compared to the 4 that i normally run my dogs on with the TT. Best I could come up with was a TT med4 nick was a dogtra 80% on the collar I had.


I've had it in my hand but I never tried to compare one collar to the other. I have only converted one dog over and it wasn't apples to apples. I run a double receiver on the Einstien.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

DarrinGreene said:


> You have to get one in your hand to understand how nice the hockey puck is.


Having done that, I agree. It looks cumbersome but it feels nice. It is quite stealthy as well as it stays in the palm of your hand. If I had not known what I was looking at, I may have missed that these guys were using a collar. A little advantage for suburbanites.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

DoubleHaul said:


> Having done that, I agree. It looks cumbersome but it feels nice. It is quite stealthy as well as it stays in the palm of your hand. If I had not known what I was looking at, I may have missed that these guys were using a collar. A little advantage for suburbanites.


The 1 mile version is a bit larger and for my hands (I'm 5' 10") it's actually more comfortable. 

I just set mine on continuous and use index finger for normal stim and middle finger for boost (fitting, isn't it?). 

The only little pain in the butt is the two dog model where you have to use thumb and finger for boost. I think that's well offset by the fact that you have 1 button for each dog though, without having to look at the unit or flip a switch. 

By the end of the year I'll have them custom printed with my logo on them. US assembly allows a small minimum order for custom work, which is awesome for those who want to use the product to promote their brand.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

If Einstein is doing so well, they ought to buy ad an on here like everyone else instead of using shills.

shill

NORTH AMERICAN informal
noun
1. an accomplice of a hawker, gambler, or swindler who acts as an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others.


MP


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

the thread belongs in product reviews vs. here. otherwise it's not a violation of RTF rules. No one is advertising anything.


----------



## leo455 (Aug 15, 2008)

I left my Dogtra's hanging after using Educator (Einstein) WF 1200 TS.


----------



## Fetchemup (Feb 16, 2008)

I switched over to the Einstein 2 dog waterfowl version about 10 months ago. I love it and the customer service is great! I was a lifelong tt user but had issues after the buyout. I train full time so the collar has seen plenty of usage. I did break an antenea and they sent a replacement foc. immediately. My only regret is that they don't make remote releases!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Mike Perry said:


> If Einstein is doing so well, they ought to buy ad an on here like everyone else instead of using shills.
> 
> shill
> 
> ...


So by your definition, you are a shill for Garmin? 

As I stated I have always used a TT collar and still do (although I do have a dogtra bark collar on the truck). I have no relationship to Einstein. I simply got a chance to see the collars up close and posted the information in case it might be helpful to others.

I have no financial relationship with any collar manufacturer--I am not even an "Influential". What about you? Maybe you should edit your definition to include "Field Product Specialist for one manufacturer who accuses anyone who mentions another brand of having ulterior motives" or at least disclose that you are a paid endorser before accusing anyone else of being a shill?

No collar manufacturer shirts with my name on it regards,


----------

